# [Solved]Alsa

## calif

Witam!

Mam problem z dzwiekiem.

Zainstalowalem:

alsa-driver

alsa-tools

alsa-utils

alsa-lib

Skonfigurowalem:

alsaconf

Wlaczam mixer .. i co widze?

Ustawienia do glosnosci, jednak nie do mojej karty dzwiekowej, tylko do tego "malego" glosniczka wbudowanego w komputer.

A gdy puszczam muzyke, leci ona wlasnie z niego, a nie glosnikow podlaczonych pod karte dzwiekowa.

Nie wiem zbytnio co tu wkleic ale wkleje jak zwykle emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 29 Nov 2009 19:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 kde midi modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd truetype unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa fbdev"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Prosze o szybko odpowiedz.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie!Last edited by calif on Sun Dec 13, 2009 1:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dziadu

Zdecyduj się na jedną kartę muzyczną, najlepiej tą, którą masz w komputerze:

```
ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"
```

I po co alsa-drivers? Nie lepiej sterowniki z jądra? I pamiętaj, żeby sterowniki z jądra jako były jako moduły a nie wkompilowane na stałe.

----------

## Garrappachc

Właśnie mi się wydaje że ALSA_CARDS służy tylko do pakietu alsa-drivers. Wywal to i skompiluj sobie te stery z jądra i wtedy wrzuć alsaconf.

----------

## calif

Ok, ok.

Mam skompilowane jako moduly (<M>).

Tylko jest problem..

Jak usuwa sie oprogramowanie?

! Jednak nie zainstalowalem go emerge'em, tylko "recznie" - poprzez sciagniecie zrodla i kompilacje.

Co moge teraz zrobic, aby usunac to?

```
emerge --unmerge alsa-driver
```

nic nie daje.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

Recznie zaisntalowales to i recznie usun (make uninstall) jest nawet szansa, ze Ci sie uda. Swoja droga instalowanie paczek z palca gdy nie masz pojecia, jak sie do tego zabrac to sredni pomysl.

----------

## calif

Ok, wiec odinstalowalem alsa-driver.

Teraz wlaczam: 

```
alsaconf
```

Pojawia sie wyszukiwanie kart. Po chwili:

```
No supported PnP or PCI card found/

Would you like to probe legacy ISA soun cards/chips?
```

Naciskam tak.

```
Probin legacy ISA cards might make your system unstable.

Do you want to proceed?
```

Naciskam - TAK.

```
No legacy drivers are available.
```

I koniec.

Co zrobic teraz?

----------

## SlashBeast

Przeczytaj "praca z portage" i pierwszy link z google "gentoo docs alsa pl". Najwyrazniej make uninstall wywalil moduly alsy z /lib/modules.

----------

## calif

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Przeczytaj "praca z portage" i pierwszy link z google "gentoo docs alsa pl". Najwyrazniej make uninstall wywalil moduly alsy z /lib/modules.

 

Przeczytalem.  :Smile: 

To podstawowa lektura.

Wiec kompilowac jeszcze raz jadro, wlaczajac te moduly, dobrze rozumiem?

----------

## SlashBeast

skoro masz je juz zbudowane jako [M] to daj make modules_install

----------

## calif

Zrobilem.

Dalej to samo, wlacza sie glosnik w kompie.

Dodam, ze mam taka karte:

```
00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

```

Instaluje wiec 

```
   <M> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller

```

Co teraz? 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------

## Garrappachc

Zobacz, czy masz odpowiednie moduły skompilowane (wcześniej oczywiście reboot):

```
modprobe -l
```

Teraz z roota alsaconf. Co wywali? Powiedz mi też, czy się przypadkiem alsasound nie włącza:

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound status
```

----------

## calif

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Zobacz, czy masz odpowiednie moduły skompilowane (wcześniej oczywiście reboot):
> 
> ```
> modprobe -l
> ```
> ...

 

```
modprobe -l
```

```
nie znaleziono polecenia
```

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound status
```

Nie mam alsasound, mam tylko alsasound.new. Tak wiec:

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound.new status
```

Daje wynik:

```
 ALSA sound driver loaded.
```

Co dalej?  :Smile: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Z roota! I wyłącz tego demona. Alsaconf sam go później włączy.

----------

## calif

Oto wynik:

```
/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/video/fglrx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/ac97_bus.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-hwdep.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-hrtimer.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-dummy.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-nvhdmi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-intelhdmi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-ca0110.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-cmedia.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-via.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-conexant.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-analog.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-realtek.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-atihdmi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-si3054.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-idt.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/test_nx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko

```

----------

## Garrappachc

I teraz alsaconf. Z roota.

----------

## calif

Ok, pomoglo. Dzieki bardzo.

Teraz jeszcze jakbyscie mogli, to napiscie, co zrobic, zeby przy starcie systemu nie byl dzwiek wyciszony.  :Smile: 

Dzieki jeszcze raz wielkie!

Pozdrowienia!

----------

## soban_

pokaz /etc/conf.d/alsasound

----------

## SlashBeast

dodaj alsasound do runlevelu, wtedy przy wylaczaniu skrypt bedzie zapisywal ustawienia glosnosci.

----------

## one_and_only

```
RESTORE_ON_START="yes"
```

 w /etc/conf.d/alsasound

----------

## calif

Dziekuje wszystkim bardzo za pomoc!

Pozdrawiam serdecznie!

----------

